# SVN branch for 10.0-RELEASE created



## kpa (Dec 8, 2013)

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.0/. The final release version of 10.0 could be very near.

If you're now following stable/10 (or earlier version) and want to switch to releng/10.0 I'd recommend moving the old /usr/src out of the way and checking out a full new copy of releng/10.0.

`mv /usr/src /usr/src.old`
`svnlite co [url=https://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.0]https://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.0[/url] /usr/src`

Use svn(1) instead of svnlite(1) if you're on FreeBSD 9 or earlier. Replace the EU mirror address with one of the US mirrors if you're in the Americas.

I know there's the `svn(lite) switch` command but switching the branch using it causes some annoying problems with mergemaster(8) because `svn(lite) switch` will not change the revision tags in files that have not changed between the two branches and that leaves many /etc files with wrong revision tags.

Lastly a friendly little reminder about releng/* vs. release/* SVN branches. Never use the release/* branches, they are only snapshots frozen in time that will not receive security or other updates. Use the releng/* branches.


----------



## tzoi516 (Dec 8, 2013)

Stupid question: I'm assuming this is used for the RCs too?


----------



## nslay (Dec 8, 2013)

I just upgraded. Works great!

Well, I'm using STABLE. Release branch creation seems to correspond to all debugging turned off.

EDIT: Here's a gotcha for anyone who uses MODULES_OVERRIDE: 
ums(4) is no longer in the GENERIC kernel config. If you're reconfiguring from GENERIC for FreeBSD 10, be sure to add 
	
	



```
device ums
```

Another random note: 

```
options ATA_CAM
```
is no longer supported. I'm sure all of this is mentioned in /usr/src/UPDATING.


----------



## kpa (Dec 8, 2013)

Release candidates and the final release will be cut from the same SVN branch releng/10.0.


----------



## tanked (Dec 13, 2013)

More info on the changes in the release candidate: http://freebsdfoundation.blogspot.co.uk ... chive.html


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 13, 2013)

nslay said:
			
		

> Release branch creation seems to correspond to all debugging turned off.


Does it explain that there are around 36,500 patches to apply when using freebsd-update to upgrade from 10.0-BETA4 to -RC1? I seem to remember that previous updates were quite small, especially compared to this one. It looks as the whole system is being updated!

I'm just curious about the internals, there aren’t so much revisions in the SVN tree between those two versions.


----------

